# Cannot connect laptop to router Netgear WGT624



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

Recently switched to DSL from Cable. Ironically, the problem was present even when I had cable, but now I must solve it once and for all.

I was able to get my DSL connection working (Westell 6100 modem) and imy desktop is wired to my router (Netgear WGT624 V3). However, for some reason, my laptop is unable to connect wirelessly. This was also happening when I had cable as well.

I know it is not the laptop, since I bring it to work and other places, and it connects fine. I checked to make sure my security settings match those of the network, and they do. I even tried resetting the router, taking off encryption, and none of those have worked. By the way, the name of my network is listed when I "View Available Networks". It's just that when I try to connect, it doesn't connect. I am using an Intel program to control the wireless adapter, instead of the Windows-based one. I even switched it off and tried the Windows default one, but that still doesn't work.

I really don't know what to do. Any suggestions? Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try disabling any proprietary "turbo" wireless options, leave only the plain 802.11g option. Also, if you use the Intel client to control the wireless, make SURE you disable the WZC in services and that the service is stopped.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

what mode is your router set to? 802.11g-only, 802.11b-only, or
802.11g and b?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Westell 6100 is a modem/router combo, right? Do you have it NOT in bridge mode and connected to the second router's WAN port? If 'yes' to both questions your wireless may be getting it's IP configuration from the first router's Dhcp server, which will not let you access the internet.

A quick way to check this is to go into Network Connections on each computer, select the connection, and look at the IP address in the lower left. If the 1st 3 numbers do not match, the problem is as I theorized. A better way to check is with ipconfig /all and see what you get for Gateway address(es).


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I was in 802.11 g and b. I switched it to g only. For a brief second, the laptop did connect, then immediately stopped again.

WZC is disabled.

Not sure what you mean about "turbo" options.

I read somewhere that the Westell 6100 is also a router... I didn't know that originally. When I purchased my laptop, it came with the Netgear, so I've been using that.

So anyway, I already bridged the connection and turned off the DHCP on the modem.

I ran ipconfig /all and got this:
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connect
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-05-0D-1E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 21, 2007 8:17:55 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 22, 2007 8:17:55 PM

Any clues what to do next? Thank you for your help and advice!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I performed both commands and restarted, but no luck. Any other suggestions? Thanks again.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

from your ipconfig results I see that your DNS server IP is the same as your router.

Login to your router and under Basic setup look for "use these DNS servers" check that off and input these ip's: primary 208.67.222.222
secondary 208.67.220.220 then reboot your pc


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

CU2001NY said:


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> *Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connect*
> ...


Howdy folks...

Ummm...

This is from the laptop you're trying to connect via wireless?

Some one correct me if I'm wrong here, but isn't the Intel PRO/100 VE a wired card?

Maybe I'm just being stupid here


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I changed the DNS servers, but still no success.

I ran ipconfig from my hard-wired desktop, which is why the Intel Pro came up. Perhaps I was supposed to run it from the laptop? This is where I'm starting to get lost technically!

Anyway, I ran it but nothing came up. I'm not surprised being that the laptop is not connected in the first place. I do all of my router adjustments through my desktop.

Next step, anyone? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

CU2001NY said:


> Anyway, I ran it but nothing came up. I'm not surprised being that the laptop is not connected in the first place. I do all of my router adjustments through my desktop.
> 
> Next step, anyone? Thanks again for your help.


What do you mean nothing comes up, get an error, an IP of 0.0.0.0, should be something showing in the command prompt...


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

It says on the laptop:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name ... LAPTOP
Primary DNS Suffix...
Mode Type...Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled... No
WINS Proxy Enabled ... No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State ... Media disconnected
Description ... Intel Pro/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection
Physical Address ... 00-13-FE-55-69-4F

Of course, being that I cannot connect to the network is why it says it is disconnected. In network conneections, it is enabled, but just not connected.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Well...



> Recently switched to DSL from Cable. *Ironically, the problem was present even when I had cable*, but now I must solve it once and for all.


Since it will connect elsewhere, you may have a bad wireless router...

Have you tried changing channels on the router?, reseting it to the manufactures defaults?, disconnecting it from the modem, and see if it will get an IP?

Or Re-installing the wireless adapter?


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

Changing channels did not work

Reseting the defaults did not work.

I don't think it's the adapter since it works on other networks, right?

G2g to work... will be back later today.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you are not using MAC Address filtering on the router.

You have encryption disabled while you are trying to get this to work. You are using the Intel wireless utility, and you have double checked to make sure that the WZC Service is Stopped. All correct? If so, does your Intel utility detect your router's network? What happens when you tell it to connect?


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

Where do I check if I am filtering the MAC address?

I did activate the encryption again in the meantime... should I always keep it off until I get this fixed?

When I try to open up the Windows utility, it says that another program is managing this, which would be the Intel. Does this mean that WTZ is stopped? If not, how do I stop it?

Yes, Intel does recognize the network and it is listed in available networks. But, when I try to connect, it says CANNOT CONNECT. Nothing else.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

MAC Address filtering is an option in the router--search for it in the User Guide or find it in wireless or security or advanced section.

Don't know if you had your earlier question about "turbo" answered. That router is supposed to get 108Mbps, which means some special "turbo" method is used to get above the normal 'g' bandwidth of 54Mbps. Since you will get only 54Mbps with the Intel adapter, make sure the router is using 'g' 54Mbps and not the higher speed.

As long as you are having problems it's far better to have encryption disabled to eliminate that variable. Whether you enable encryption (or disable the wireless entirely) between tests depends on the risks of somebody free-loading. Obviously the risk is greater in a city apartment than in a remote farmhouse.

It sounds like WZC is Stopped, but to check: Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services - scroll to the bottom to look at Wireless Zero Configuration. If it is not Stopped, Stop it and change the Startup Type to 'disabled.'

And, finally, some advice: Look on your laptop's web site for updated driver/utility for the Intel adapter. They seem to always need an update!


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I had to go out of town - will be back on Thursday... but I am able to connect to a network away from home on my laptop, so it's not the laptop. It's something with the router in my home... but what could it be???


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Jedi_Master said:


> Since it will connect elsewhere, you may have a bad wireless router...


See above...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"...but what could it be???"

You think we know and are just holding out on you? 

Try and respond to the things JohnWill and I have already suggested and if still not solved we'll have a few more suggestions.


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

OK, back from my trip. I have tried all suggestions thus far, and no luck. I use AOL, and have its subprograms running. I tried to disable them, but that didn't work. I also remembered there is a program called PortAOL, that manages the router. I stopped that program, and believe it or not, the laptop picked up my network's signal for like 10 seconds, then it stopped again. I wonder if I stubmled upon something. Please comment on that, as well as other suggestions that could possibly help me. Thank you!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If that PortAOL works like the rest of AOL there's an excellent chance that you have stumbled upon the culprit! 

Is there a User Guide or Help with that PortAOL? If so, scan to see if it says anything about "protecting" or configuring a wireless network.

If AOL hasn't hosed up the router too badly login to the router using your browser and check the LAN section to make sure the Dhcp server is enabled and that the mask is 255.255.255.0 and that the Dhcp address range includes at least 5 or so addresses (usually it spans 99 IP addresses).

In the wireless section make sure the wireless is enabled, SSID broadcast enabled, no MAC address filtering, encryption disabled (just for getting a connection) and nothing else "funny" that might be restricting access.

Normally I would just suggest a reset of the router to factory default, but don't do that unless you're confident that you know what, if any, settings are needed to make your AOL access work.

By the way, can you successfully connect the laptop via ethernet?


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I decided to delete PortAOL from the computer. On my laptop, there is no PortAOL, I guess since I only connect over the wireess network.

I did a factory restore of my router by logging into the router and selecting the option to restore, but no success.

I saw in advanced wireless settings on the router the following info:

LAN TCP/IP Setup

IP Address . . . 192.68.1.1
IP Subnet Mask . . . 255.255.255.0
RIP Direction None 
RIP Version Disabled

Use Router as DHCP Server 
Starting IP Address . . . 192.68.1.2
Ending IP Address . . . 192.68.1.254

Coud this have anything to do with the problem?

When you say connecting the laptop via ethernet, do you mean connecting a wire to one of the ports on the router so that it can access the internet that way (as opposed to wireless)? I did this about a month ago and it worked.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

What password are you using? I had a similar problem, no connection using alphanumeric password from the router. Problem was solved when I entered the Hex password (Router Key). If all components are from the same manufacturer, the alphanumeric will usually work. If you have a mix of products, you must usually use the Hex.


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I have always been using the alphanumeric password, never had to use the hex.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Did you try the hex???


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, but no success.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

you could try updating the driver for the wireless card the newest one was just released 1/19/2007 here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/scr...rofessional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!#DRI


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I will try it, but I am able to connect using my laptop to other networks, it's just that when I am home, it does not work. So, I don't think updating the driver will make a difference, but thanks for the link. I will let you know if anything good comes out of it.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Got another stupid question...

Looking at the front of the router from left to right, there is a Power LED, a check mark and a Wireless LED. Is this LED lit ?


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

The Wireless LED (which looks like an antenna with a signal eminating from it) blinks on and off at a constant rate. For the brief moment it did worked, the blinking pattern had become more frequent, which is what I look for to see if it is working. But when it is not working, it is a constant on and off blinking. What could this mean?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

It should be constantly on ( no blinking, according to the manual )...










http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wgt624v3_ref_manual_25Apr05.pdf

So it tells me that something is wrong with the router (ie:bad)...

Did you run the setup cd that came with the router?

To be on the same page this is the LED I'm talking about...


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I ran the setup CD and it still doesn't work. The same constant blinking occurs. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

theres a troubleshooter on the wireless card that you can run. It should show some type of error message as to why u cant connect.


----------



## CU2001NY (Jan 21, 2007)

I did run it, but the troubleshooter is about the wireless card not working on the laptop (because of software conflicts). The wireless card does work, it's just that in my home network, it doesn't allow me to connect. In other places it does work, so I know it's not the card.

I was playing around on the Intel program I have managing the connection to the wireless networks. The profile I used to connect has two options: network (infrastructure) and device to device (ad hoc). Network is the default. Out of curiosity, I switched it to "device to device" and instantly, a connection was made! A small laptop icon now appears instead of the network symbol. So apparantly, if I understand this correctly, I am somehow linked to the router, but not for the purposes of receiving the internet. I have a feeling since I connected right away, I am very close to solving this problem. Some setting must be off slightly. Any advice or suggestions. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you're connected in ad-hoc mode it is to another computer also using ad-hoc. But probably it is just broadcasting the specified SSID to see if another ad-hoc device finds it. Change it back to infrastructure.

You may not like the information in Jedi-Master's post #32, but ignoring it is not likely going to get your problem fixed.

The Wireless LAN LED stays solid green on my Netgear WGR614 v5 and on my D-Link DI-524 and my Belkin F5D7230-4.


----------

